

Ask HN: Is there a service that will submit an API request on my behalf? - recharge

For instance, I have an API call that remaps an Elastic IP to another EC2 instance in case there's a failure. I have the call saved on my mac, but in case I had a failure while I was out of the office, it would be nice if I could visit a webpage, send an email, tweet something, etc, and a service would send the API call on my behalf.<p>Seems simple enough, but I can't find anybody out there doing it.
======
recharge
Found a solution:

Set up the query on hurl.it, click on permalink, then copy the URL it gives
you, for example:

[http://www.hurl.it/hurls/5a5762bfd067fe6c500f79f10db3c2a3166...](http://www.hurl.it/hurls/5a5762bfd067fe6c500f79f10db3c2a3166fe846/090e750e6190dce2a7687c84453f524b3179d6fe)

Every time you visit that page, the query will be loaded, you can send the
request and see the response immediately.

------
elssar
Check out [Zapier](<http://zapier.com>)

~~~
manidoraisamy
And IFTTT - <http://ifttt.com/>

~~~
elssar
IFTTT does not offer webhooks, so I believe it is out of the running for this
usecase

~~~
recharge
Both great services, but I'd need a greater level of customization to get it
to work.

Would this be something enough people would use to justify it as a weekend
project?

~~~
elssar
Maybe utility mill - <http://utilitymill.com/> is what you need, if you're up
for writing some Python code

------
jeremi23
You could host a script that does it on Google app engine ?

~~~
manidoraisamy
Non-http requests would be a problem with app engine

